# Remington 700 BDL 30-06. Never Fired



## Parris Island

Purchased this gun new a few years ago. Mounted a scope, bore sighted it, never fired it. 
Both Gun and Scope are near perfect condition. 
Leupold VX-2 3x9x40 Scope 
Gun Only- $900.00
Gun & scope $1150.00
Located in Fairfield County, Local pickup only. 
Also have 2 boxes of Remington ammunition. $50.00










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybird71

Was this rifle included in the recall? has this had the trigger replaced?


----------



## Parris Island

Yes. 
The rifle was included in the recall. The trigger was replaced by Remington 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parris Island

TTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parris Island

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike hunt

Would you be interested in a trade? I have a NIB Remington 700 22-250 with a 4x12 scope I'd trade.


----------



## Parris Island

Thanks for the offer. 
At this time I will have to pass. I would be interested in a 350 Legend or a couple of Ruger target. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

